# Clearance Diver custom clothing?



## speedtape (1 Dec 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for some information on where to purchase some hats and/or jackets I saw in Toronto about a month ago. Some young guys were staying at the same hotel as me in Toronto this past October, who I believe are Clearance Diver's in the Navy. They had these hats and jackets with a symbol I have not been able to find anywhere on the internet, which I believe is not official navy clothing. Perhaps the current group of navy clearance diver's got together and got this stuff custom made, I don't know. The hat and jacket were black and the symbol had a skull in the middle with the motto "Strength in Depth" around it. I can't remember any more detail than that, I just thought it was really cool and I am hoping to at least like to get my hands on one of those hats. Does anyone know what I'm talking about, and can provide any information to me? I was going to ask one of them the next time I saw them, but I didn't see them around the hotel again.

Thanks alot!
speedtape


----------



## CallOfDuty (1 Dec 2010)

Hi speedtape....one of my neighbours is a clearance diver.  I know he was just in Toronto....if I see him I can ask him about it.  I'm pretty sure it's one of those things that if you're not/never were, you shouldn't be wearing it.  
  Cheers


----------



## Pusser (1 Dec 2010)

Are you sure they weren't submariners?  The Clearance Diver badge and Submariner badge are similar (i.e. dolphins), but the pirate motif (skull and crossbones) is much more a submariner characteristic as is the motto, "strength in depth."  You can try contacting the Logistics Officer at either Maritime Operations Group Five (MOG5) or the Fleet Diving Unit Atlantic (FDU(A)) in Halifax (MOG4 or FDU(P) in Esquimalt), but I wouldn't get my hopes up.  They might sell some of these things to you, but Steve-O makes a good point about whether you would be welcome to wear it (depends on what it is).


----------



## speedtape (1 Dec 2010)

I can't imagine that being the case, as these were regular civilian clothes. Baseball hats and helly Hanson or north face jacket of some sort. The clothing I'm talking about is definitely not military issue or official uniforms of any kind. But, if that is the case, so be it I will end my search! 

You may be correct, they may not have been clearance divers. I was only guessing, please forgive my ignorance I'm not familiar with the navy diver positions at all! I can tell you for sure there was a skull in the centre of the logo. What I found odd was I can't find this image anywhere on the Internet, which is unusual in this day and age.

speedtape


----------



## CallOfDuty (1 Dec 2010)

Hey Speed....it's not that the stuff is official issue or not...it's the fact that the wearer would be perceived as a " poser" if he/she wasn't part of that group.  Catch my drift?   :nod:
   I'll email my CD buddy tomorrow and ask if there is a kitshop and about the design you were talking about.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Dec 2010)

There is a little "kitshop" at FDU(A)    FYI...

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2010)

"Strength in Depth" is FDU(P)'s motto.  

MM


----------



## LockStock506 (6 Dec 2010)

Speed,

I came across this post through my google email alerts and felt I had to reply. I am a clearance diver and was in toronto in oct/nov.  The hats you were referring to were custom hats I had made through a first choice sports and they were made for a dive ex that was being held in portugal. Unfortunately those hats were a one time order. The logo on the hat is actually a rebreather mask but very much resembles a skull, thats why we chose the design. The motto "Strength in depth" is the clearance diver motto. The jackets were also custom made they were either storm tech or Arcteryx each jackets were made for the students graduating the CD course. Although you can buy a similar jacket made by storm tech at the mess of FDU (A).  As for being a poser? Only if you were wearing clothing that said YOU were a clearance diver. There are many non clearance divers who work at the unit that own the jackets they sell there. They run for about 140$. Most of the gear that you would see divers wear is available for sale at FDU Atlantic or Pacific, but a lot of it is custom made for certain events or exercises. 

I hope this helps


----------



## speedtape (9 Dec 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply! I kind of figured they were a one off, oh well. I just thought the hats were cool; I definitely didn't intend to walk around pretending to be a clearance diver if I was able to procure one! I think my job/career is pretty cool in it's own right too, so really no need to pretend to be something I'm not!

Thanks again,

Speedtape


----------



## willellis (12 Dec 2010)

Hey Speed. Over at FDU(P), we have the hats for sale in the mess deck. Not sure if the same is the case at FDU(A). You should talk to the unit security chief. He's a good guy and does all the orders for the hats. If you were interested in them, maybe he could help you out. Just call the unit and they will connect you to his local. Happy Hunting.


----------

